# I know that this is going to sound dumb ......



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

But how long after giving birth can a doe go into heat again??

Is it anything like humans that when they are nursing it is harder for them to get pregnant again??

I just want to make sure that I have the right information.

Also - how long should a person wait to rebreed a doe that gave birth. I am looking at selling this doe after she weens and want to make sure I give correct information for the health of her.

Thanks
Allison


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Is this a pygmy or nigi.The reason I ask is because it's a nigi and you milk her you need to dry her out.If it's a pygmy she will also need to dry out but she will do it on her own after the kid(s) is/are weaned.I usually wait at least 6 months. *Sara*


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh and thats not a dumb ?!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

she is a pure Nigi. Her baby is only 1 1/2 weeks old now, but she soooo wants to go back out with the herd - - - - but darling hubby did not make my "buck" barn before the HUGE snow storm last weekend - and we now have over 3 feet of snow everywhere. I have no other way of seperating them - accept leaving her in the kidding stall - or like i have been - letting her out with the herd when I am watching her like a hawk!


I am SOOOO terribly mad at my husband right now I can not see straight and thought about bringing all the girls or both bucks in the house to prove a point - LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they usually go back into heat one week after kidding.

Best to give them a 6 month break before reintroducing them to the buck. This gives her time to nurse her kid and then build back up if she needs to.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, from experience only here, my girls pygmy/nigi's don't usually come into heat til they are 6-8 weeks past birth. Since I've only had Binky since April 07, She had her first heat with me in August and my boys are within sight and smell. I do milk my minis after the kids are weaned so maybe that has something to do with it. I also dry them off in the month that they breed again so they have a month to dry out and 4 to rebuild. so to speak.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for the info - I was told by someone 4 weeks post kidding - but I wanted to double check


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the heat after kidding isn't always detectable as such but you will see the doe with bloody discharge - so in some sense it is like a clean out heat. Now each doe will be different, though this tends to be the norm.

you are past this now - but I wanted to clarify my statment made above.



As to breeding and nursing - nope it doesn't hinder her ability to become pregnant again.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Some does but not all will come into whats called a kidding heat. Most animals do it. Its usuallyone to four weeks after the actual kidding. Sometimes its a silent heat and sometimes its not. 
Nigerians (or so i have been told, i have alpines) have two breeding season. You can bring them for spring kids or winter kids. I know a lot of people that breed them for november/december kids. I have friends that do it so their buck kids are ready to be used the next fall, as they tend to mature a little slower then the other dairy breeds.
Someone who breeds nigies might be able to tell you more.
beth


----------

